# I.D PLz



## JohnnyP (Apr 20, 2011)

CAnt figure out how to upload pics on here .... but as soon as i do ill put some up...

i got a fish that looks like a solid peach and another that a solid bright yellow with a black fin along his back and the last one is more blue with black patchs?

can some also help with the pics how do i do this [/url]


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Upload your pics to photobucket then just copy and paste the img code for the pic you want into your message.


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

first one (peachy one) is probably metriaclima estherae - red zebra
Second one (yellow and black) is probably labidochromis caeruleus - yellow lab
Last one (black and blue) can be one of rather many, pic is essential, but my vote is Pseudotropheus demasoni - Demasoni

Petsmart, the mixed mbuna tank? If so, then it is unlikely that any of these fish are pure.

Put up pics, that will confirm my stabs in the dark.


----------



## JohnnyP (Apr 20, 2011)

i realli dont wanna join photobucket is that realli the only way ???


----------



## JohnnyP (Apr 20, 2011)

can some help me know ?..... seems like the peachy one like to chase everyone around the tank? does that mean there not ment to share the same tank?

seems like there picky eaters too any help there ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

peach one is an albino red top zebra they are kinda lil jerks until a bigger more dominant fish goes in the tank... the yellow is a yellow lab like nina said.. no idea what the other fish is def not demasoni.. looks like some kind of hap thou


----------



## JohnnyP (Apr 20, 2011)

what if i went back to get another three, would they live together if there about the same size ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

yea they are all african cichlids they'll do fine together... you're always gonna have one thats dominant and chases the others around... thats normal


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of this tank?

The blue one looks to be at least part Cyrtocara moori.


----------



## JohnnyP (Apr 20, 2011)

i dont know the actual dimension but my tank is 10 gallons for now


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

10 gallons... that won't work out for long. Better upgrade soon.


----------



## JohnnyP (Apr 20, 2011)

saddly i can only aquire a 30 gallon for know but theres only 4 fish (3 cichlids and 1 pleco)


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Mbuna males generally require 1 foot by 1 foot territories...get the tank, then the fish. Not good news I know, but the fish will suffer otherwise.


----------



## JohnnyP (Apr 20, 2011)

so me being new to the hobby(previous and still my hobby r/c, nitro/electric planes) what would an undersized tank do to my fish and would they show it, like symptoms i guess? and yes i got my hands on a 30 gallon tank just letting it cycle and stuff for now so tomorrow they should find themselfves in a new home. that should be anothe room for em? just three cichlids( each cichlid is about 1.25 inch the most) and a pleco.

for those who have been helping me THANK YOU. Im sorry if anyone got mad at me for my ignorance but being new to the hobby i didint know i didint fully research my fish.... my apologizes


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

JohnnyP said:


> so me being new to the hobby(previous and still my hobby r/c, nitro/electric planes) what would an undersized tank do to my fish and would they show it, like symptoms i guess? and yes i got my hands on a 30 gallon tank just letting it cycle and stuff for now so tomorrow they should find themselfves in a new home. that should be anothe room for em? just three cichlids( each cichlid is about 1.25 inch the most) and a pleco.
> 
> for those who have been helping me THANK YOU. Im sorry if anyone got mad at me for my ignorance but being new to the hobby i didint know i didint fully research my fish.... my apologizes


The problem is the aggression levels of these fish. The albino zebra in all probability will be the dominant fish. With three fish, he'll likely kill the others.

A Labidochromis is ok in a 30 gallon tank. I would recommend keeping one male and three female Labs. If it is a common pleco, it will get too big for a 30 gallon as well. A bristlenose pleco on the other had would work fine.

If you want an attractive tank from there, I would add in 4-5 Tiger Barbs, and 3 Melanotaenia lacustris. 30% water changes once a week.


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

"tomorrow" might not be soon enough for a cycle to take hold.

Might I ask how you are cycling?


----------



## JohnnyP (Apr 20, 2011)

i got the tank set up with the substrate in it and the pump and filter going .... i was thinking about adding two little guppies tomorrow to help in aiding( good bacteria) this but i think thats a myth. but yeah thats what am doing ? also added de-chlor and watching ph level


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

JohnnyP said:


> i got the tank set up with the substrate in it and the pump and filter going .... i was thinking about adding two little guppies tomorrow to help in aiding( good bacteria) this but i think thats a myth. but yeah thats what am doing ? also added de-chlor and watching ph level


What is it you think is a myth? Good bacteria very much so exists. And on young fish especially an uncycled tank can kill your fish. Adults are a bit more tough, but i wouldnt recommend not cycling a tank or using established filter media. Unless you meant guppies helping the cycle, its not a myth however not as effective as simply adding established filter media or bacteria in a bottle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

bacteria in a bottle still takes 2 weeks to cycle a tank... immediately cycle a tank by using a filter that was on an already established tank or using sponge filters that were in a diff tank... i do the sponge method and they cycle immediately


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

Save the guppies! Use established filter media or cycle using ammonia and good bacteria-in-a-bottle...

Guppies are fish too, and also die slow painful deaths from ammonia poisoning.

to the OP, read this:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/fishless_cycling.php
and
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/jump_start.php


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

> also added de-chlor and watching ph level


you also need to watch ammonia (NH4) and nitrite (NO2) until nitrite hits zero (refer to articles above). Then you need to keep NO3 under 40ish ppm with water changes indefinitely.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

fishless cycling takes forever.. you might as well jus cycle it with 2 fish a week... jus take a sponge filter thats been in a different tank or put one in a tank for 3 or 4 days and slap it in the new tank and it cycles right away.. checking ammonia and waiting weeks seems counterproductive


----------

